# Hutch: Customer's no care (Delhi)



## ThinkFree (Apr 17, 2007)

I am having a hutch prepaid connection. Whenever I call customer care
number 111/9811098110 from my hutch phone or another phone(Airtel), I get a message "Network Busy" and the call is dropped even before connecting. Sometimes it gets connected but I am unable to talk to the customer care executives even after waiting for more than 10 minutes. Can one suggest another customer care number for Hutch(Toll free/paid)


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Ihave the same problem too Hutch Customer Care-less


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2007)

all these operators r cheapos and ba*tards.. They cut down on cc staff to save on money.. Airtel also


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 19, 2007)

try them in the night around 10pm.. thts when u really get to talk to em..

@pathiks: it all boils down to the kind of systems in place.. the 'que' software has to be advanced enough to route calls to available 'agents' effectively..


----------

